# Phobias



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is already a thread like this, but anyway. What are your phobias? The things that scare you the most. 1. Clowns.....just....no. 2. Bugs crawling on me, not bugs themselves, just the feeling of them crawling on me. 3. In my cousin's town, there is this little brick building, and the door was opened, so i peeked inside, and i saw someone run around the corner, so i'm deathly afraid of that place. Now there is a sign that says No Trespassing. O.o so what are your phobias and fears?
*edit*
sorry it's all a jumbled mess D: ,  i'll fix it as soon as i have access to a computer.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't have any phobias~


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 24, 2009)

*gives tailsy my "cute look"*
Now you do!  
Spiders *gasp


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

Tailsy, are you _*suuuuure*_ you have none? Even just random things that freak you out, sometimes?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 24, 2009)

Drowning. Not water, just drowning. More specifically, being out in the water where I can't touch the bottom. 

I sink for a second, and can't wipe the water from my eyes or else I'll sink again, so I start swimming in what I can only hope is the right direction... *shudders*


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

Aww.
*pats back*  , by the way , I like your Lucario animation! Eeeee. I'm only afraid of water, when either something touches me and im all alone, or i can't see the bottom, and its unfamiliar.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 24, 2009)

> A phobia (from the Greek: φόβος, phóbos, "fear"), or morbid fear', is an irrational, intense, persistent fear of certain situations, activities, things, or people. The main symptom of this disorder is the excessive, unreasonable desire to avoid the feared subject. When the fear is beyond one's control, or if the fear is interfering with daily life, then a diagnosis under one of the anxiety disorders can be made.


I'm quite sure 8)


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't mean it...that literally.... I just mean, what scares you.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh. Well, you could have said.

I don't like being alone. But that's about it really :V I'm the sort of person who's all like FUCK YEAH SPIDERS WHOO


----------



## Dinru (Jun 24, 2009)

Virtually everything.

Butterflies, flapping wings, spiders, bugs, sudden loud noises, expected loud noises, large crowds, being alone, the unknown, the dark, heights, small spaces, wide-open spaces, pretty much Majora's Mask in it's entirety, too much caffeine in my system, not enough caffeine in my system...

There's probably a lot more, but I can't stand to keep typing right now. There's a very blurry line between "phobia" and "neuroses" for me.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 24, 2009)

I am scared of being high over water. Even if something is completely sturdy. 

It's strange, because I can go hundreds of feet up while rock-climbing and not be in the least nervous, but anything else...


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 24, 2009)

cliffs. not because it's high up, because i have no fear of heights, i think they're quite cool, actually... i just... knowing that at least somebody in town, (if it's in a town), has killed themselves on that cliff is enough.

i seriously can't sit or stand on the edge of a couple cliffs in town because i know that people have died right there. it's really bad.


----------



## Mercy (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm mildly claustrophobic, and I have a fear of abandonment of my closest friends and family. D:

And what kinda freaks me out is lots of turbulance when I'm flying. =X


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay, im afraid of being alone, but i also REAAAAAALY can't stand crowds, like even a classroom is too much, usually 1 or 2 friends and i'm fine. But 5 or 6 can be too many lol weird but eh,


----------



## Flora (Jun 24, 2009)

I_ used_ to be deathly afraid of water.  Resulted in a rather amusing moment when I was about two.   After getting swimming lessons, though, I'm over that.

I'm afraid of being alone; not being by myself, but having no friends or anybody I can rely on, and I think it drove me to the point that everything can be perfectly fine in my life but I'm paranoid that my friends actually hate me.  Well, that's happening less now but still.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

zomgs, Flora, i do that all the time, ask Dewgong, i bother her alot, cause if she doesn't answer me, i'm scared shes mad at me, when it's something as simple as not checking her phone or something. :\


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 24, 2009)

*Intense Phobias:* Spiders (_arachnophobia_), Large Ships (esp. propellers) and airplanes (_megalophobia_), bridges (_gephyrophobia_)

*Mild Phobias:* fear of being touched, fear of water (_aquaphobia_), fear of insects (_entomophobia_)


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

You're afraid of being touched, Aobaru? That would suck, I love being touchy-feely :] anyone know what the fear of clowns is called?


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

You're afraid of being touched, Aobaru? That would suck, I love being touchy-feely :] anyone know what the fear of clowns is called? And are you scared of blanes and poats, cause theyr big, or cause of what they could potentially do?
***edit: haha planes and boats, i mean.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 24, 2009)

Wasps. I hate the little stinging bastards. I live out in the country, and there are about ten nests around my house. My parents won't do anything about it, because they still think it's stupid to be afraid of something so small.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

You know, they _can_ kill you verrrry easily....my friend died from wasp venom, he got stung like over 400 times (since they can sting repeatedly, and he wasn't even allergic. :' ( , strangely, i'm not afraid of them, but i've seen what they can do, and i think you have well reason to fear them, but , did anything cause you to be afraid of them? Or is it just one of those things?


----------



## Mercy (Jun 24, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> You're afraid of being touched, Aobaru? That would suck, I love being touchy-feely :] anyone know what the fear of clowns is called? And are you scared of blanes and poats, cause theyr big, or cause of what they could potentially do?
> ***edit: haha planes and boats, i mean.


The fear of clowns is coulrophobia, iirc. C:


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 24, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> zomgs, Flora, i do that all the time, ask Dewgong, i bother her alot, cause if she doesn't answer me, i'm scared shes mad at me, when it's something as simple as not checking her phone or something. :\


honest to god that is the most annoying thing ever

and then you send me loads of messages 

and half the time i don't even care


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry D: im just psycho like that. Not really. But kinda... Yesh, i almost said Sorry again, i need counsiling *goes to find _therapissssst_* hahha now i know teh difference :3


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 24, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> You're afraid of being touched, Aobaru? That would suck, I love being touchy-feely :] anyone know what the fear of clowns is called? And are you scared of blanes and poats, cause theyr big, or cause of what they could potentially do?
> ***edit: haha planes and boats, i mean.


You're crazy, Mehwmew.

I'm _mildly_ afraid of being touched, unless I'm close to the person. I'm scared of ships and jets because they're so big, and what they can do. I get chills even when I just think of a ship propeller. *shudder*


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 24, 2009)

I see..., why does that make me crazy, again? O.o


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jun 24, 2009)

Spiders. I hate those stupid things.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 24, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> I see..., why does that make me crazy, again? O.o


I was referring to Dewgong's statement.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 24, 2009)

*Intense fear*: Rejection of any form. Despite the fact I'm used to feeling rejected by my friends for the last five years, I'm still afraid that they'll probably throw me out and pretend I never existed. =(

*Mild fear*: At times, the dark. Why? Well, who knows if there's a serial killer hiding in the dark? You never know.

*Weirdest fear*: Balloons that are as large as a basket ball or more. Bad childhood experience, 'nuff said.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 25, 2009)

Good point, Aobaru. But i don't _try_ to be. :( , and it's not like some creepy stalker shit, i just worry WAY too much, and i dunno how to stop, i don't try to though.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 25, 2009)

oh and kissing freaks me out just a little bit. but it's not really a phobia.



Aobaru said:


> I was referring to Dewgong's statement.


you're lucky you don't have to suffer that 

every

single

day


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 25, 2009)

Its not every single fucking day! I havent even talked to you besides on here for like two days, and i'm pretty sure i stopped doing that! God damnit im sorry i care, its not something easy to stop, and i have no idea why i do, so asking is pointless, i didnt ask to care about you.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 25, 2009)

nah you're fine

calm down


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 25, 2009)

*Extreme Fears :* Exclusion and abandonment, insects in general

*Mild fears:* Large bodies of water, heights, the dark, being useless, never getting better at the stuff I love.

I feel like a wuss D:


----------



## Minish (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm mildly claustrophobic, as in I start to feel weird and may eventually panic, but I'd probably be able to keep the panic in if I had to.

Other than that, I don't have ANY phobias at all~


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 25, 2009)

pyrophobia


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm quite claustrophobic. I mean I can go into elevators... for a short time. If it's longer than a floor or two I usually end up holding my face in my hands or crying into my boyfriend's chest. 

I don't understand why people are afraid of so many animals! I _love _snakes, spiders, lizards, birds, anything!
I'm also mildly afraid of deep water but that's only because I can't swim.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, listen everyone. You're not a 'wuss' or anything just for being scared. We are all scared of certain things that doesn't make you guys any less awesome. :)


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 25, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> Good point, Aobaru. But i don't _try_ to be. :( , and it's not like some creepy stalker shit, i just worry WAY too much, and i dunno how to stop, i don't try to though.





Mehwmew said:


> Its not every single fucking day! I havent even talked to you besides on here for like two days, and i'm pretty sure i stopped doing that! God damnit im sorry i care, its not something easy to stop, and i have no idea why i do, so asking is pointless, i didnt ask to care about you.


Mehwmew, we're just poking fun at you. Don't take everything so seriously xD


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 25, 2009)

:\     okkay.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually, I would like to add more to my 'intense fear' which just so happened to be abandonment (which one could relate to rejection I suppose).


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 25, 2009)

well i suppose all of my fears are just things that bother me more than other things. Except small places and what i said about dewgong (scared to make friends angry) those are 2 things that reallly freak me out. And PEOPLE *post your fears* if you read than you must post... Or _else_ ....uh....i'll... Bite you! Rawr ! Grr. Rawr. (thats my scary face) hehe.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 26, 2009)

Extreme fears: Nonexistence after death

Mild fears: Flying insects

I ... can't think of any others right now I guess.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 26, 2009)

Breaking bones.
I won't go into more detail, becuase as i've said before, i enjoy the company of the people here.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 26, 2009)

What do you mean Charizard Morph , people won't do anything, i think it's fine that people are afraid. It makes you more unique.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay.
Extreme: Mice...just...no. dead mice fuuu it's not helping that's some are getting in o,o; 
Heights, annd needles.

Mild:Never improvin'. Ever >:
Also, not being albe to helf a friend in the least. I usually don't give a fucken damn about anyone and Ijsut noticed the totalof people I do is...7. In total. So if I scew up....fffff ><


----------



## Mercy (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh, along with the abandonment fear, I also have a fear of my closest friends and family dying. D: I just don't know what I'd do if that happened.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 26, 2009)

Big. Fucking. Hypodermic. Needles.

And psychiatric medication. 

I'd rather not go into why. >>;;


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 26, 2009)

Deep water and heights.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 26, 2009)

Major: Abandoment. I'm paranoid that my friends all hate me as well. I think they want me to die even though I know it's not true. It's really wierd and I hate it. ;-;

Minor: Loud noises. Vacumes used to scare the crap outa me too, but now that I use them all the time to clean the house I'm over it. I still go into "fight or flight mode" when I hear a loud noise though.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 26, 2009)

Same for me, loud noises just REAAAAAALY bother me, alas, i've decided, i'm going to move to Alaska :) Cold n' Dark :D


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 26, 2009)

falling. like down a flight of stairs or something. but not like... deathly afraid to the point where i won't go down some stairs, because to get to my living room i have to do that. i just don't go really fast because i don't want to fall.

hypodermic needles are kinda cool...



Aobaru said:


> Mehwmew, we're just poking fun at you. Don't take everything so seriously xD


exactly.


----------



## Jetx (Jun 26, 2009)

Heights scare the crap out of me, secure or not.


----------



## Chaon (Jun 26, 2009)

Silence... just absolute silence scares me to death. If I don't hear anything I'll go look for a way to make noise.


----------



## J.T. (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to have a huge fear of bees, wasps, hornets... basically anything that can sting. Eventually I just... grew out of it. I didn't try to stop it, I just grew out of it, I guess. So I'm assuming that means it wasn't a phobia.

Nowadays, I have two. One is needles, which drives me batshit, because I have to get a blood test every month because I'm taking acne medication so I won't have to paper-bag myself whenever I go outside. The other is water, which contributes to my inability to swim.

Mild ones? Um... like Chaon, I am somewhat afraid of silence... but only sometimes. Sometimes I enjoy complete silence, sometimes not. No clue why.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 29, 2009)

FEARS FEARS I hate them okay >(

Anyways, one of my biggest fears is of bugs and spiders...  Pretty much anything with more than 4 legs; it's just not natural to me.  Spiders especially scare me because they potentially be life threatening, and caterpillars are just disgusting.  I even freak out when a butterfly comes near me.  It's really a sight to see though xD

It's not major, nor is it really a phobia, but I am kinda scared of heights.  The reason I say it's not really a phobia is that I can put up with heights, seeing as though I can go on roller coasters...

My biggest fear is losing touch with all of my best friends.  This also includes net friends.  This fear is also partly what led to me doing so badly in school my Junior and Senior years (and why I have to repeat part of my Senior year).  Almost all of my friends are, or shall I say, were, older than me, and graduated in 2008, and over the course of that summer, I lost touch with all but 3 of them.  Granted, the ones I still keep in touch with are my best friends, and friends I've had since I started high school, but the ones I lost touch with still impacted me pretty harshly, and I didn't talk to a single person for at least a _month_.  It was pretty bad, and I ended up getting everyone worried, obviously.  And then of course, I had the same problem this year, just opposite the years; I have no friends in my grade.  All of the friends I had in school this year were a year below me, and well, needless to say, I got scared about losing touch with them.  It started bothering me and scared me to the point where it affected my grades ;_;  Although, laziness still played a _much_ larger part.  And granted, while I probably should care, for some reason I just don't care about school work...


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 29, 2009)

Needles, mostly. The idea of them just completely flips me off the deep end to the point where I've passed out in the doctors office more than a few times due to simple boosters. Sharp things in general, though, really freak me out - but not to the point where I can't use a kitchen knife - say. I still get a bit unnerved, though, and things like utility or combat knifes (You know, things meant to cut things and or people and or critters outside food prep) I can't hold well because of it. It really does suck, though. I haven't even gotten my ears pierced like I've wanted to and I HATE guns but want to be able to learn to wield something in self defence (I have to be paranoid how I am) which basically leaves knives. >: (Course if I could get away with a sword I would but~) I also need lots of blood tests coming up because of some therapy I'm on now and passing out really isn't fun.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 29, 2009)

silly Dwagie, knives and guns....well today are needed. i say go with  a nice trustable spear.

Spears are aMAZZZZZZZZING. 

okay my BIGGESTFEAR EVVVVVAAAARRRRRRR!

is hurting people.


----------



## President Michael Wilson (Jun 29, 2009)

WE HAVE NOTHING TO FEAR

BUT FEAR ITSELF


----------



## spaekle (Jun 29, 2009)

Centipedes. The only living creatures I have a serious problem with.

The idea of losing control of myself. It's horrifying to me. It's the reason why I don't want to get drunk, among other things.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 29, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Centipedes. The only living creatures I have a serious problem with.


Ahh. *shudders* You posted a link to an article about house centipedes in another thread, and I looked at the picture and went, "Oh God, _that_ thing." Anything that has tons of legs and can move quickly freaks me out... really tiny insects and bugs creep me out a bit, too. It's not terrible, but I do tend to jump or quietly yell if I find anything really tiny on me.



> The idea of losing control of myself. It's horrifying to me. It's the reason why I don't want to get drunk, among other things.


You know, I've never really thought about this in these words, but now that I think about it, I fear this, too. I just start thinking about the _potential_ of things... it actually kind of scares me at times. Like, if I'm using a knife to cut something up for a sandwich, I might start thinking about how easily my muscles would obey if I wanted to do something else with it, like hurt someone. I never would, but it's scary to think about how physically _possible_ it is.

I'm scared of drowning or not being able to breathe.

I'm sort of claustrophobic, but it's a sort of conditional fear. I wouldn't be scared of being wrapped up tightly in someone's arms, but I'd freak out if I was in a very packed area of people, like at a dance or in a mosh pit or something. I'd also freak out if there were walls around me that I can't move, and the space is too small. One of my nightmares is being caught in some narrow, winding tunnel, too narrow to turn around. Oh, and heat adds to my claustrophobia. The hotter it is, the easier I get claustrophobic.

What's the weirdest is I feel like if I worked at it, I could get over some of these fears. But somehow I don't want to. o_O How weird is that?


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 29, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> silly Dwagie, knives and guns....well today are needed. i say go with  a nice trustable spear.
> 
> Spears are aMAZZZZZZZZING.
> 
> ...


Weapons are terrible, but so are people and I'm in a risky lifestyle so they might end up being needed for me some day. And I hate it but.. >: Sigh.
But actually I'm a polearm gal, hehe. x3 I think it would be preferable to grab a pipe or curtain rob or summat and knock someones head in instead of shank or shoot em if they jumped me. Plus staff swords <3 I used to practice a style an old sensei of mine was developing with me but I don't get to see him anymore..

I should say that hurting someone is something I could never do, and I have visions of it sometimes and it scares me A LOT. It could be added I suppose.. At the same time I'm very very vindictive, and if someone hurts me or something I love I've no trouble retaliating double..


----------



## Dinru (Jun 29, 2009)

^You could always practice Martial Arts of some sort. Maybe more than one. Or something. If you get scared of weaponry and such to the point that you just can't at any point, then you can just drop it and be all like "I know origami, oh yeah~" And when they go "wtf that's not a Martial Art" and go after you then you can be all like "HWAAA >D" and just pwn their butts :D... yeah, I'm sorry, that was kind of strange wasn't it xD;;;

Oh, and on-topic, I'm scared of like all bugs, including things like butterflies and gnats. Okay, I'm not too scared of fireflies, but that's it.


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm...Oddberry, very good of you. Also never take drugs, or steriods or whatever bruce banner took. And ill think you'l be fine


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 29, 2009)

Mehwmew said:


> Hmm...Oddberry, very good of you. Also never take drugs, or steriods or whatever bruce banner took. And ill think you'l be fine


B-but...  Banner didn't take any drugs D=  He was exposed to gamma rays that technically should have killed him, but just made him turn green and big when he got angry instead >.>


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 30, 2009)

Minor Phobias
-People being within a 10-foot radius of me unless I put myself there.
-People watching me.

(The only ones I can think of right now since my sister's doing both xD)


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jul 2, 2009)

I fear bees and other stinging insects.  I got stung by twenty when I was *TWO*, I have justification enough.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow. How'd you not die? Somewhere before ...ugh. My friend got killed by wasps because he accidentally hit the house with a baseball bat. :( we were playing and he threw the bat and it hit the nest, and oh...i have to go


----------



## Autumn (Jul 4, 2009)

-Mild fear of heights. Not the heights themselves, but more specifically falling. Depending on what it is, though, I can stand it fine; I can't rock climb because I'm paranoid of falling but I can stand on the edge of a mountain and look down a huge drop just fine.
-Roller coasters, sort of. I have to force myself to go on them when I want to ride them, because I hate the feeling that's in my stomach during the first drop (but I usually love the rest of it).
-Fire occasionally (depends what it is).
-Stinging insects, especially if they're in my room (the door's usually shut in there, so they can't go out of the room and leave me alone).

I used to be scared of thunderstorms, but not so much anymore.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not afraid of public speaking. I generally have something I want to say and get up and say it. Indeed, my fear levels are greater when I meet new people. Important things to remember is people don't expect you to be perfect and generally do want you to succeed. All you need to do is make two or three main points and offer something of value. Be well prepared and learn your speech. Join a group like Toastmasters and learn how to speak in public.

But what I am afraid of is bugs/insects. (Butterflies don't count) And I am not afraid of heights, only the falling part; despite the fact I'm a dare-devil when it comes to going to an amusement park!


----------



## Poke4ever (Jul 7, 2009)

Major: I'm scared of being by myself in the dark. Like, (sorry to go off-topic but...) have you guys ever seen the episode of Spongebob Squarepants where he has to go take out the trash to the dumpster but it's really dark outside and then he runs while screaming to the dumpster and then runs back to the Krusty Krab? Well, I'm like that. When I'm by myself in the dark, I start feeling as if someone is watching me and then I start running as fast as I can to the nearest lighted place. And what makes me even more scared of the dark is that I wear contacts and before I go to bed, I take them off. I'm nearsighted, so for a certain amount of time anything that is somewhat far away from me I can't see at all (everything is really blurry). But the weird thing is, I'm not scared if I'm with other people and it's dark. I guess I feel more reassured when I'm not by myself... :/

Minor: I'm somewhat claustrophobic (I hate being in small/narrow places) and I really don't like meeting new people. I get all shy and quiet and embarassed...ugh, I just hate it. And I also don't like speaking/doing anything in front of a large audience. I just _hate_ public speaking.
Oh, and I absolutely HATE bugs. I'm not really scared of them, I just hate it when I'm doing something (like eating cereal or watching tv) and then a bug suddenly appears out of nowhere. Grrrrrrrr to all bugs!! >X(

And, well, that's all of the fears that I have that I can think of right now.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 7, 2009)

Lettsee...

Cars, needles, being rejected, steep drops, dying, getting replaced in some way, losing my memory, being sick, pain, and fainting. I discover new ones everyday tbh.



> Minor: I'm somewhat claustrophobic (I hate being in small/narrow places) and I really don't like meeting new people. I get all shy and quiet and embarassed...ugh, I just hate it. And I also don't like speaking/doing anything in front of a large audience. I just hate public speaking.


Sammmmeeeee D=


----------



## Princess Darknight II (Jul 7, 2009)

When I was younger I suffered from a pretty crushing Pediophobia (no, not PEDOphobia), the fear of dolls. My grandmother gave me a pair of china dolls, real fine handy-work, and I absolutely hated them. Still do. It just felt like their soulless eyes and uncanny valley was going to suck me dry. My mom eventually had to turn them around so they wouldn't look at me; she gave up at about nine and gave 'em to my younger cousins who loved them.

Yeah, my mom always teased me that she would buy a million dolls and force them to look at me if I was ever lazy or defiant. The only issue was that, like that magnificant bastards in "The Langoliers", I thought it was a real threat.

It's gotten better now but I still can't stand dolls looking at me, or dolls in general. I think the uncanny valley is just too much for me sometimes.

Other then that, I don't suffer from much. Phobias just _fascinate_ me though. I'm pretty sure a third of my characters in my series suffer from some kind of phobia. From closed spaces and submerged places to dogs and _sleeping_. Funny thing is, they're all valid.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 7, 2009)

Princess Darknight II said:


> Phobias just _fascinate_ me though. .



why do you think i started this thread?

and dolls . same....Eww my sister has a like 4 foot one ....it stands in a glass box , which she lost the key for. im glad she did , but i think the doll is the one who took it. so it can get out at night, only thing is, the whole room is sealed off from the rest of the house cause of mold. 

-rests easy for now-


----------



## sagefo (Jul 25, 2009)

I have an extreme fear of losing intelligence or going insane. I dont know why. I also worry a lot about what impression I make on people like my friends parents.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 25, 2009)

The dark
not the dark itself but what could be in it


----------

